# [SOLVED] No beeps, no video



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

A while ago I started to notice my computer running very slow when in a game so I restarted it, and after it shut down it wouldn't boot back up. I heard no start up beep and nothing appeared on the monitor. 

I sent in my motherboard to ASUS for an RMA and got a brand new one so I assumed that was the problem. Hooked everything back up and again no beeps; so I thought it may have been the processor. Sent that into intel and again got a brand new one, and once again after plugging it in I got no beeps. I have 3 2gb sticks of ram and I have tried each of them individually and still no luck. I know a bit about computer hardware but I still cannot figure out this problem.

MOBO: ASUS P7P55D-E Pro
CPU:Core i5-750 (8M Cachem 2.66 GHz)
Graphics Card: Nvidia G-Force 8600GT
Power Supply: Fatal1ty 550w


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

Remove the everything from the motherboard except for the CPU. Including all cables except the power cables from the power supply. Then try to boot and see what happens. You should get a BEEP code for missing RAM. If not, you have a motherboard, cpu, or power supply issue.


----------



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

@Dogg

I just did what you said and I am getting what I assume is the missing RAM beeps.
(Long short short) repeating.


PS: How dare you be from St. Louis and be a SF fan!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see if you get post
check you have the correct amount of standoffs no more no less
that they line up with the holes in the m/board
usually 9


----------



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: No beeps, no video*



dai said:


> set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with
> cpu
> video
> ram
> ...


Still no beeps :/


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

To be clear you have used the speaker connector on the motherboard and are not hearing a beep? Did you connect the PS to the 8 pin EATX12 connector which is near the cpu?


----------



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: No beeps, no video*



rgsalinger said:


> To be clear you have used the speaker connector on the motherboard and are not hearing a beep? Did you connect the PS to the 8 pin EATX12 connector which is near the cpu?


Yes I plugged headphones into the speaker jack on the motherboard
Yes I have the PS connected to the 8 pin connector.


BTW, I appreciate everyone's help in solving my problem


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

No, not the speaker jack on the back of the mobo, you must use speaker connection on the motherboard itself.
Rgrds-ross


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

From my previous post, install the RAM and test again. You should get BEEP codes for missing video.


On a side note, I've been a Niners fan since I lived there in 1990-91. And while I'm a STL native (Go Cardinals), the majority of Rams fans are fair weather fans.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

I really don't think you'll get beeps using the jack on the back of the mb, you need to use the speaker header. (If I am wrong here, please tell me as I've been wasting my time for 12 years building these things!)


----------



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

@Dogg
I am getting no beeps for the missing video card.


@rgs
My motherboard has it's own speaker for the beep code


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

He got the beeps before so this almost has to be psu or ram issue.


----------



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

@Rich-M

I have a question about it being a RAM issue. When I have a stick of RAM in there I get no beeps, but when I remove all of the sticks I get the RAM error beep. Could the RAM still be the issue?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

Well I believe it is a psu issue but if not then my next bet is incompatible ram. Incompatible ram would still be recognized, just not used. Did you check the ram modules for compatibility with the motherboard?


----------



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

@Rich-M

I did, and the computer has been running fine since December. I can try to get hold of some other RAM to test, but do you know of an easy way to test if the PSU is faulty?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

I wish I did....you can buy a psu tester but what we mostly do is switch out a good psu to see the difference.


----------



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

well then, I'll test the ram and get back to you guys. It will probably be a week since I'm out of town on vacation.


----------



## Greg.Hindman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

The issue was the PSU. Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No beeps, no video*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post!


----------

